# Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O



## Crfter75 (15. Dezember 2015)

*Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O*

Hallo,
mit schief meine ich, den Anfang vom Radiator
Meine Frage, ist das schlimm? 
Bild: Screenshot by Lightshot
Danke im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## PiSA! (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O*

Nein.
Außer es läuft Flüssigkeit aus.

"Schlimm" ist es optisch vielleicht für einen Pedanten.


----------



## Crfter75 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O*

Bis jetzt noch nicht, kann da den welche Auslaufen in den nächsten Tagen oder so? 

Edit; läuft da nur beim betrieb wasser durch weil ich habe es so nicht getestet


----------



## sunshine1211 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O*

passiert nix,wen die undicht wäre hättest du das schon bemerkt.
natürlich kommt das wasser erst in Bewegung wenn die Pumpe läuft das Wasser ist allerdings auch im Aus zustand im kreislauf


----------



## Crfter75 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O*

Ok dann kann ich es erstmal so lassen vielen Dank


----------



## PiSA! (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Corsair H100i GTX Schläuche schief? :O*

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst:
Starte den Rechner mit geöffnetem Gehäuse und halte 2-3 Schichten Küchenpapier genau an beide Anschlüsse (pass auf dass du das Papier nicht durch die Lüfter saugst ^^)

Sollte in den ersten Minuten keine Feuchtigkeit auf dem Küchenpapier vorhanden sein kannst du den Rechner weiternutzen.
Für den Fall doch: Halte die An- Austaste gedrückt bis der Rechner aus ist oder fahr normal runter, je nachdem wie stark da was austritt.
Reib die Stelle einfach hin und wieder mal mit dem Papier ab.
Wenn nix feucht wird, is alles dicht.


----------

